# squid + vpn

## afb

Hola a todos:

   Quisiera me explicaran como puedo hacer lo siguiente:

          En mi centro de trabajo el acceso a Internet se realiza a través de Squid (2.7.STABLE6), pero hay algunos que necesitan conectarse a una vpn fuera del centro. ¿El problema radica en cómo decirle al squid que permita pasar las peticiones que van a una determinada máquina por un puerto dado? Sería algo así:

     Red Interna     ---->  Squid  ----> Servidor VPN

     (cliente vpn)                                                          (Internet)

Gracias de antemanoLast edited by afb on Fri May 01, 2009 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

¿Pero Squid no trabaja sólo con el puerto de http (80 o 3128)? Se supone que no interfiere en los demás puertos, ¿o me estoy confundiendo?

Saludos.

----------

## afb

el problema radica en que las salidas  a cualquier  servicio en Internet debe hacerse a través del squid y no se cómo configurar (bien sea al squid o al cliente vpn) para que accedan al servidor vpn a través del proxy

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Red Interna ----> Squid ----> Servidor VPN 

 

He pegado eso mismo en google y me ha parecido ver respuestas en ecualug y posiblemente contesten lo que quieres.

----------

## afb

He encontrado este enlace en la documentación de OpenVPN 

http://openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/howto.html#http

que describe como hacer lo que necesito y voy a probarlo

----------

